# Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai


*Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt​*
Es gibt so Geschichten, abseits aller Probleme, Stress, und manch Skurrilem, da muss man einfach grinsen und sich an seine eigenen Kindertage zurück erinnern. So wie hier im Bericht des Weser-Kurier:
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/wuemme-zeitung_artikel,-Flaschenpost-von-Ole-_arid,1360361.html

Da hat der Angelverein zum Großreinemachen an der Wörpe bei Grasberg eingeladen, und natürlich kamen die Angler.

Neben allem möglichen Wohlstandsmüll fand ein Angler auch eine Flache mit der Aufschrift "Flaschenpost"..

Geöffnet, gelesen und gestaunt:
Denn der 4-jährige Ole Fuß aus Grasberg hatte diese Flaschenpost im Jahre 2011 losgeschickt. Und - wie ja jeder Flaschenpostversender - gehofft, dass der Finder dann Kontakt mit ihm aufnimmt.
Nur 300 m hatte es die Flaschenpost in 5 Jahren den Fluss hinunter geschafft, bis sie nun gefunden wurde.

Über Facebook wurde über den Fund diskutiert, der inzwischen 9-jährige Ole dann in der Schule drauf angesprochen.

Das Witzigste, so auch die Mutter, dass ihr Sohn inzwischen selber passionierter Angler sei, und daher sei das Angebot des Lilienthaler Sportfischers Andreas Hesse (der die Flasche fand) , ihn mal im Verein zum Angeln zu begleiten, doch eine nette Idee.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Ich find die Idee nicht nur nett, ich finde die ganze Geschichte klasse. Da wird man selber wieder irgendwie ein bisschen jung und erinnert sich an eigene abgesendete (leider nie beantwortete) Flaschenpost. 
Dass zudem solche Geschichten mit Flaschenpost am ehesten rauskommen, wenn Angler beteiligt sind wie hier, ist ja auch logisch - niemand ist öfter am Wasser, niemand passt besser auf.

Dass dann dazu der Junge inzwischen auch noch selber angelt und mit dem Finder mit darf, das ist wie ein guter Rotwein und Käse nach einem guten Essen:
Ein toller und würdiger Abschluss...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## capri2 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

So etwas würde ich gerne häufiger lesen anstatt dem immer nur schlechten Zeugs...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Liegt nicht an mir - das "schlechte" Zeugs kommt halt leider viel öfter vor ...

Umso lieber bring ich selber auch sowas, wenn ich mal was entsprechendes finde..


----------



## Echolotangler (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Das ist ja wirklich mal ein netter Fund...wenigstens kein Müll den leider viele "naturbewußte Angler" regelmässig liegen lassen...statt Fisch eine Bottle )


----------



## macman (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Ohne wenn und Aber, einfach "Tolle Geschichte" !


----------



## Fear no fish (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Sehr geil !


----------



## namycasch (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Petri.

So einen langsamen Djiny hatte ich auch mal.

Petri


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Tolle Geschichte :g In Kindertagen habe ich im Urlaub auch ein paar mal eine Flaschenpost ins Wasser geworfen, aber nie Antwort erhalten.

Sollte man vielleicht mal wieder machen?


----------



## gründler (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Ja immer wieder schön was so alles passiert und ganze 300m in 5 J. ^^

Mein Vater hat zu seinen Lebzeiten 1961 ne Kornflasche bei Umbauarbeiten in der Gemeinde Kirche unter holzdielen versteckt,mit der aufschrift = Ausgesoffen Sommer 1961 mit Herrn xxx und Herrn xxx sowie der name meines Vaters.

Im Jahr 2011 wurde die Kirche erneut umgebaut da ich da auch drin tätig gewesen bin und mit abgerissen habe etc.....ja wie es der zufall so will,was findet der gründler,die Kornflache von meinen Alten Herr'n.

Sie steht jetzt im Schrank.

#h


----------



## Andal (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

#6

Ein wirklich reissender Strom ist die Wörpe also nicht! :m


----------



## ulli1958m (22. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*



Andal schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Ein wirklich reissender Strom ist die Wörpe also nicht! :m


....die haben bestimmt ein paar Staustufen falsch herum eingebaut


----------



## Ukel (25. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

ne ne ne ihr Südländer, norddeutscher Niederungs"fluss" im Tidenbereich, bei Ebbe fließt die Post Richtung Nordsee, bei Flut kommt sie wieder zurück :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

2 Schritt vor, einer zurück also?
;-)))


----------



## Ukel (25. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

verstanden #6


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Ich finde; ist einfach eine schöne Geschichte. Auch mit dem Hinweis dass der Junge jetzt auch Angler ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Stimmt, einfach nur geile Geschichte!


----------



## Erdmännchen (25. April 2016)

*AW: Flaschenpost von Angler gefunden - 300m in 5 Jahren im Fluss zurückgelegt*

Ich hab bisher nur einmal eine Flaschenpost beim Brennholzsammeln am Strand in Dänemark gefunden. Die war aber weiter als 300m gekommen  Eine Weltreise hatte die jetzt nicht hinter sich, ist auch in Dänemark abgeschickt worden, aber war glaube ich aus einem recht weit nördlichen Ort Dänemarks und wir waren südlich. Selbstverständlich geantwortet, kenne es ja, wie deprimiert man als Kind war, wenn man einen Luftballon losgeschickt und keine Antwort bekommen hat^^


----------

